# Eine art 'alert' fenster einfügen?



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

Ich weiß, alert() ist hier völlig falsch, aber ich denke jeder weiß, was damit in der javascriptsprache gemeint ist. nun will ich wissen, wie ich das hinbekomme... ich habe es erst mal so versucht:

```
import javax.swing.*;

public class test
{
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
      String name = JOptionPane.show[b]Output[/b]Dialog("test");
   }
}
```

Aber output scheint da fehl am PLatz zu sein...

Ich hoffe aus Hilfen


----------



## anfänger15 (17. Dez 2007)

Du könntest die vordefinierten Dialoge von JOptionPane nehmen.

z.B.: 
	
	
	
	





```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Component parentComponent, Object message, String title, int messageType);
```


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden ahbe sieht nun der code so aus:

```
import javax.swing.*;

public class MsgTest
{
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
      String name = JOptionPane.showMessageDialog("test");
   }
}
```

ABER es funktioniert nicht... er findet einen Fehler
 Fehler in Zeile 7


----------



## ms (17. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ABER es funktioniert nicht... er findet einen Fehler
> Fehler in Zeile 7


Tatsächlich?

ms


----------



## Verjigorm (17. Dez 2007)

```
public static void main(String[] args)
   {
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"test");
   }
```


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2007)

du musst eine parent fenster mitgeben, oder auch nicht (null)



> parentComponent
> Defines the Component that is to be the parent of this dialog box. It is used in two ways: the Frame that contains it is used as the Frame parent for the dialog box, and its screen coordinates are used in the placement of the dialog box. In general, the dialog box is placed just below the component. This parameter may be null, in which case a default Frame is used as the parent, and the dialog will be centered on the screen (depending on the L&F).





```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
public class MsgTest 
{ 
   public static void main(String[] args) 
   { 
	   JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "test"); 
   } 
}
```

kannst dir das gerne genauer durchlesen:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JOptionPane.html


----------



## mimo (17. Dez 2007)

Versuchs mal so:

import javax.swing.*;



```
public class Main
{
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
      JFrame dialog = new JFrame();
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(dialog,"test");
   }
}
```

Ein Dialog braucht immer ein ParentFrame das eingefroren wird bis der Dialog beendet wurde.

Gruß

MIMO


----------



## Leroy42 (17. Dez 2007)

Dem, was meine Vorredner gepostet haben, stimme ich zu.

Aber noch einen Hinweis für die Zukunft (auf den ms bereits sarkastisch hinwies)



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ABER es funktioniert nicht... er findet einen Fehler: "Fehler in Zeile 7"



Poste auch die Fehlermeldung, damit wir hier nicht 
blind rumstochern müssen!  :meld:


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2007)

auch noch wichtig: 
	
	
	
	





```
public class test
```
klassen namen groß schreiben!


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr geholfn


----------

